# Ontario Moose Hunt



## kbb3358

Looking at using Hornady 225 grain SST.


----------



## Rounder

Never shot a moose. For deer I use Core Lockt. But I would think about using your 7mm and premium ammo. Though I also like excuses to buy new guns.


----------



## kbb3358

Picked some Federal Nosler Partitions 250 grain ammo. Will use SST's for sighting in and practice.


----------



## kbb3358

Heading to Outdoorama Thursday to talk to some of the outfitters. Hope to get trip booked or at least down to one or two to choice from.


----------



## skipper34

kbb3358 said:


> Picked some Federal Nosler Partitions 250 grain ammo. Will use SST's for sighting in and practice.


Why would you do this? The rule of thumb is to sight in with the ammo you are going to use for hunting. How do you know that both types of bullets will hit the target in the same place?


----------



## kbb3358

Will sight in then fine tune with hunting ammo. New gun new caliper for me. Get used to shooting with "cheaper" ammo then shoot with "god stuff". New range time on this setup.


----------



## kbb3358

Has anyone used Cochrane Air for hunting moose or even for fishing.


----------



## Forest Meister

kbb3358 said:


> Has anyone used Cochrane Air for hunting moose or even for fishing.


Good folks and have good moose areas. Did not know they had guided hunts. FM


----------



## kbb3358

Yes they do now at least. Talked to them at Outdoorama. Offered a good plan for two of us with two bull tags.


----------



## kbb3358

Booked hunt with Cochrane Air. Got over a year to plan and get ready. Shot 338 on Saturday. Nice shooting rifle. Put 30 rounds through it. Packs a bit of recoil but also throws nice bullet down range.


----------



## kbb3358

Sitting here in Aruba wishing I was going on hunt this year. Too much work on place on Drummond Island this year to take off for a week.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Sitting here in Aruba wishing I was ....


----------



## kbb3358

Thanks Tony way to me laugh. Two weeks down here makes me think of all them hogs being caught on Sag river and Lake Erie.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Thanks Tony way to me laugh. *Two weeks down here* makes me think of all them hogs being caught on Sag river and Lake Erie.



FOR THE LOVE OF GOD....ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.jig

Two weeks in Aruba. You probably have already eaten here, but you have to go to LA Trattoria. It is the restaurant at the light house at the North end of the island. Great food, service and a setting that can't be beat.


----------



## kbb3358

This is our fourth trip here and no haven't eat there yet. Have been out that way every trip just never when hungry.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> This is our fourth trip here and no haven't eat there yet. Have been out that way every trip* just never when hungry*.


What does THAT mean?


----------



## kbb3358

Never in the area when we planned to eat.


----------



## kbb3358

Haven't gone to that place to eat.


----------



## kbb3358

Cooking dinner of venison and potatoes right now. No need to go to restaurant.


----------



## kbb3358

Back to good ol Michigan tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## kbb3358

Back to Michigan for three weeks now and the weather still sucks. Hope to get out fishing this weekend. Looking over the area where we have our hunt booked. I don't see any roads or trails to the area. That hopefully means not anybody hunting prior to us (drive ins). We are going opening week (non-residents start Monday) so the locals can hunt Saturday and Sunday before we can. Outfitter said that last year they "had a lot of action but the guys weren’t successful in shooting." Hopefully that means they couldn't shoot very well.


----------



## kbb3358

The count down has started. One year to opening day for moose. Never too early to start the gear list.


----------



## pigeon

Keep us update on he hunt next year , as I'm looking to do a moose hunt


----------



## kbb3358

Well its January and only 8 months to my moose hunt. Looking at waders for trip. Should I go with chest, waist or hip waders. Any suggestions?


----------



## pigeon

Not sure on the waders, I booked moose hunt in 2018 in newfound , I need to look into some good rain gear


----------



## Turkey Antlers

kbb3358 said:


> Well its January and only 8 months to my moose hunt. Looking at waders for trip. Should I go with chest, waist or hip waders. Any suggestions?


Wouldn't go with any more than hip waders. I hunted moose in Newfoundland, which is extremely wet, with a good pair of knee high LaCrosse boots and had no problems. If you wear chest waders (especially neoprenes) and you have to walk any distance at all in the bush, you will overheat badly. Get a pair of hippers with soft fabric tops that won't chafe the insides of your thighs after an all-day hunt.


----------



## 7mmsendero

bigbuck said:


> Thats great but not necessary. 7mm would be fine, so would a 3006 for that matter. Bullet placement is much more critical.


Moose aren't that difficult to take down, it's getting to them that's the challenge. I'd go with the gun your comfortable with.


----------



## kbb3358

Talked to outfitter at Outdoorama again and said lake we are going into has good moose activity depending on weather. This past fall was warm on for the opening week. We stated might be able to delay a week or two if no one books that lake. Date is set and confirmed we have two bull tags.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Talked to outfitter at Outdoorama again and said lake we are going into has good moose activity depending on weather. This past fall was warm on for the opening week. We stated might be able to delay a week or two if no one books that lake. Date is set and confirmed we have two bull tags.



I'll be watching with great anticipation kbb!


----------



## kbb3358

Both our trips are at same time.


----------



## kbb3358

Less then 10 weeks from moose trip. Need to finalize timing with outfitter.


----------



## kbb3358

Finally got out to shoot my 338. 225 grain hit about 3 inches high to 100 yards. Same as when I sighted it in for 200 yards. Ran 250 grain through it and about the same results. Good to go. Next couple weeks getting gear together and getting truck outfitter with new brakes and tires.


----------



## Forest Meister

Pack, repack, check all the gear, wonder if you have too much, wonder what you overlooked, wake up at night and have to check something before you can go back to sleep, worry about the scope getting bumped, shooting the gun again,.............. The anticipation is half the fun, maybe three quarters. 

Best of luck to you and be sure to take lots of pictures. Oh yes, don't forget extra batteries for the camera! FM


----------



## kbb3358

Lots to pack but not too early. Have done a dozen trips out west elk hunting so the list is pretty complete but there is always one thing you forget.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Lots to pack but not too early. Have done a dozen trips out west elk hunting so the list is pretty complete but *there is always one thing you forget.*


Let me know when/if you remember!


----------



## kbb3358

Remember what?


----------



## kbb3358

What type of fishing gear should I bring? Lures?


----------



## Forest Meister

kbb3358 said:


> What type of fishing gear should I bring? Lures?


I assume you are asking because you want to keep weight to a minimum. 

Medium action rod and two spools of line for the reel, one with 8# and one with 10#. A bunch of snap swivels are handy too. Never been on a moose lake where the pike and walleye cared if a lure or jig was tied directly to the line or if it was snapped on a swivel. It might be chilly so if you have pair of fingerless gloves you will find them useful when changing lures or baiting hooks. Also, don't forget the needle nose plyers and a jaw spreader, pike have sharp teeth!

I have had great luck with the old tried and true red and white or pink and white spoons for pike. On several trips up north chartreuse, black and black and yellow 1/4 oz. jigs tipped with a crawler or part of one have done well for me. Some of the outfitters insist leaches work better than crawlers but I just cannot make myself handle those things.

Don't forget a couple stringers, the lakes are cold up there and fish will stay alive at the dock on a snap stringer. No worries of raccoons up there! The refrigerators at fly in camps are sometimes small so keeping fish alive will allow for a celebratory fish fry and a cold beer at the 11pm dinner, the time you will be eating after hauling in a bull shot at dusk. Don't ask me how I know about such things. 

The guide may or may not be intimately familiar with your lake so don't be afraid to ask the pilot where the best fishing is located. He has most likely been flying fishermen in and out for years so he will more than likely have better info than the guide. Good Luck. FM


----------



## kbb3358




----------



## kbb3358

Forest Meister said:


> I assume you are asking because you want to keep weight to a minimum.
> 
> Medium action rod and two spools of line for the reel, one with 8# and one with 10#. A bunch of snap swivels are handy too. Never been on a moose lake where the pike and walleye cared if a lure or jig was tied directly to the line or if it was snapped on a swivel. It might be chilly so if you have pair of fingerless gloves you will find them useful when changing lures or baiting hooks. Also, don't forget the needle nose plyers and a jaw spreader, pike have sharp teeth!
> 
> I have had great luck with the old tried and true red and white or pink and white spoons for pike. On several trips up north chartreuse, black and black and yellow 1/4 oz. jigs tipped with a crawler or part of one have done well for me. Some of the outfitters insist leaches work better than crawlers but I just cannot make myself handle those things.
> 
> Don't forget a couple stringers, the lakes are cold up there and fish will stay alive at the dock on a snap stringer. No worries of raccoons up there! The refrigerators at fly in camps are sometimes small so keeping fish alive will allow for a celebratory fish fry and a cold beer at the 11pm dinner, the time you will be eating after hauling in a bull shot at dusk. Don't ask me how I know about such things.
> 
> The guide may or may not be intimately familiar with your lake so don't be afraid to ask the pilot where the best fishing is located. He has most likely been flying fishermen in and out for years so he will more than likely have better info than the guide. Good Luck. FM


Outfitter told me that we are flying in on two planes so weight isn't a big issue.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Outfitter told me that we are flying in on two planes so weight isn't a big issue.


Are you staying in cabins, walled tents, spike camps? I assuming the outfitter is providing all your grub?


----------



## kbb3358

Staying in cabin. Food provided by outfitter plus guide. They also fly out moose back to outfitters head quarters where they put in cooler or send to be butcher to be processed.


----------



## kbb3358

Talked to our guide yesterday and he liked our choice of weapons (338 and 300 mags). But he also asked what grain bullets we were shooting. Out of my 338 I am sighted in (at 200 yards)with 225 grain and shot 250 that has same poi. He recommended that we drop down below 200 grain. That kind of hit me as odd. He said shots should be no more then 200-250 yards max. Any ideas why smaller bullets? He did state area where we are hunting is very hilly and longer shots might be available.


----------



## 7mmsendero

kbb3358 said:


> Talked to our guide yesterday and he liked our choice of weapons (338 and 300 mags). But he also asked what grain bullets we were shooting. Out of my 338 I am sighted in (at 200 yards)with 225 grain and shot 250 that has same poi. He recommended that we drop down below 200 grain. That kind of hit me as odd. He said shots should be no more then 200-250 yards max. Any ideas why smaller bullets? He did state area where we are hunting is very hilly and longer shots might be available.


Moose aren't that difficult to put down, they are nothing like an elk.


----------



## Forest Meister

Moose are as tall or even taller than a horse, but unless he is a real bruiser he is likely thinner. The guide probably wanted as much damage as possible ASAP rather than possible pass through. Most moose hunting is done along lakes and small river and the closer a moose is to the water when it drops the easier it is to get back to camp. WAY EASIER! 

Like 7mm said, they are not that difficult to put down. Limited experience to be sure, but two of three animals dropped in their tracks and the third staggered just a few feet. The kills were about 30yds, 125yds, and just over 200yds. All killed with a 30-06 and 180 gr factory psp ammo that the "experts" say are best suited for deer. FM


----------



## kbb3358

Thanks for the information. I will stay with the 225 grain out of the 338 mag. We only hunt elk with muzzys so I don't have the experience with rifles. I have never had a pass thru on elk even at 10 yards. But I do shoot with buffalo bullets so they mushroom nicely.


----------



## kbb3358

Pilot did a fly over our hunt area yesterday and reported spotting a large bull in the area. One week to go. No flight time out of base camp yet. Should hear something early next week. Packing and repacking this weekend. Buddy is done packing but this is his first big game hunt other then bear and deer.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Pilot did a fly over our hunt area yesterday and reported spotting a large bull in the area. One week to go. No flight time out of base camp yet. Should hear something early next week. Packing and repacking this weekend. Buddy is done packing but this is his first big game hunt other then *bear and deer*...


....=beer!
Take LOTS of notes for me!


----------



## kbb3358

Will do. My chore this hunt is to try to do what you do on your hunts. Normally my wife does the trip documenting. This trip she is going so I need to do it. Got small note book to carry in day pack plus have my camera ready.

This trip we let the lead pilot recommend a couple areas where to hunt. Once we had those area I did a google earth search to make sure there were no roads or jeep trails into those lakes. We picked the one that had nothing around for miles. Not just miles many miles. I asked the guide if we had any chance of bumping into anyone and he said hell no.


----------



## QDMAMAN

kbb3358 said:


> Will do. My chore this hunt is to try to do what you do on your hunts. Normally my wife does the trip documenting. This trip she is going so I need to do it. Got small note book to carry in day pack plus have my camera ready.
> 
> This trip we let the lead pilot recommend a couple areas where to hunt. Once we had those area I did a google earth search to make sure there were no roads or jeep trails into those lakes. We picked the one that had nothing around for miles. Not just miles many miles. I asked the guide if we had any chance of bumping into anyone and he said hell no.


I must admit that I took liberties ribbing Huntmaster when he would whip out his diary on our elk hunt in 2014 but it has become one of my favorite parts of the hunt now and makes "down time" go by quickly.
I have both of my note books from 2015 and 2016 on my desk here at work and from time to time I'll flip through them. I'm always reminded of something that I had forgotten and I almost feel obligated to relive the adventure each year here with y'all!


----------



## kbb3358

Packing is completed except for any last minute items.


----------



## Kennybks

kbb3358 said:


> Packing is completed except for any last minute items.


Good luck and safe travels to you! Looking forward to hearing the results!


----------



## kbb3358

Leaving this afternoon. Will be out of contact for a week. Will provide details when I return.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Good luck.


----------



## johnhunter247

Good luck! Can't wait to see the results and pics of the beautiful scenery...


----------



## kbb3358

Well made back early Monday morning just in time to go to work. Trying to catch up on sleep but will try to get our trip notes and pictures as soon as time permits.


----------



## Kennybks

kbb3358 said:


> Well made back early Monday morning just in time to go to work. Trying to catch up on sleep but will try to get our trip notes and pictures as soon as time permits.


Nothing like coming back from paradise into reality! I'm sure it was a trip of a lifetime, regardless of the results. Glad there was a safe successful return to the trip.


----------



## limige

I look forward to hearing about it. I'm getting the itch to go moose hunting again. This time I want to bow hunt


----------



## cmueller302

On pins and needles!!!!


----------



## bounty hunter

Must still be sleeping


----------



## kbb3358

No just a busy week with work and softball.


----------



## kbb3358

Two years of planning the day finally arrived that we were leaving. Buddy met me at my house around 1pm with a 13 hour drive ahead of us. Crossed the border at the Soo with little trouble. Headed out the Soo right at sun down and traveled east then turned north. Wow what a drive out in the bush. Between the Soo and Timmins not much of anything there. Arrived in Timmins after midnight and into Cochrane around 2am. We needed to buy our licenses at the local gas station. Well that ended up with the first hiccup. The attendant couldn't get the machine to work so he told us to come back tomorrow. Well we had a flight scheduled out at 7:30am that morning. We decided to park behind Timmies (Tim Horton's) across the street to catch a few winks not knowing it is the busiest place in Cochrane. Couple hours later we were at the gas station again but the results were better. Now with licenses in hand we drove out to the base camp out Cochrane Air. Arrived about 6:30am. Nobody was there yet so we unloaded gear out of truck. After a few minutes approached by a couple of friendly hunters from the Barrie area. Had some conversation about what was going on. Well that was the not good news that they were to fly out Friday and they were still at the base camp. The weather was keeping all flights out until the ceiling was 1500 feet or more. We sat down with them in the base camp bunk house. Within the hour the head pilot and our guide arrived at the camp with not so good news. Around the Cochrane area the ceiling was so-so but to the north it was socked in so no flying today. Another group of hunters arrived shortly afterwards from somewhere in Ontario. Group of 6 that were to go in after us. They weren't very happy that the flights so they were bitching to anyone that would listen. We moved some gear into the bunk house so we had a place to spend the night. Sunday morning brought the same weather but some of the planes headed out to bring back some fishermen to the east. The head pilot and our guide flew out to see if they could get around the weather for the second day but were turned around just a few miles from the base camp. Once they got back we figured that another night in camp was going to happen. With all the down time we played cards and watched movies. Us Yankees kicked their butts in euchre so they had to split us up. Monday morning at 6:30 we were awaken by the Cessna being fired up. Head pilot was there loading up our guide and his gear. One of the Beaver pilots was firing up his place. Should have seen 5 guys packing our belongings up within seconds. Well they had to fly out our new friends from Barrie out and retrieve a couple camps out before we could fly out.


----------



## kbb3358

More to come tomorrow.


----------



## kbb3358

That morning all loaded and take off from Base Camp around 10am.








Headed north over some of the most beautiful bush I have seen. Not more then five to ten minutes in the air and the roads end.


----------



## kbb3358

Lou and Josh inside Beaver headed north.







Lakes everywhere some with cabins but most nothing on them.


----------



## kbb3358

Echo Lake from the air.


----------



## kbb3358

Camp for the next week with guide ready to hunt.


----------



## kbb3358

Landed mid-day Monday so no hunting today. Stow away gear and headed out for scouting trip with fishing poles. North end of lake from air looked pretty good so we setup make shift blind. Shots could be anywhere from 50 to 225 yards.


----------



## kbb3358

Continued on to south end of lake that had a nice inlet where several beaver dens.


----------



## Forest Meister

kbb3358 said:


> Continued on to south end of lake that had a nice inlet where several beaver dens.
> View attachment 272776
> View attachment 272777
> View attachment 272777


Those pics shout moose! FM


----------



## kbb3358

Scouting trip didn't produce any sightings but fresh signs were seen at both locations. It was decided that I would go to the north end and partner and guide to south end for the morning hunt. Had a great meal and proceed to bed early. Got up and headed out at day break after a couple cups of coffee and a muffin. Guide had told us if the Ontario version of the DNR shows up (float plane) return to camp and be prepared to show license and any other documents requested. The day broke with little activity in the north end with occasional beaver or ducks splashing in front of me. Did had a mature bald eagle fly over right at tree level with a couple of smaller birds in tow. About 10ish I hear a plane coming over the trees on opposite side of the lake and said to my self WTH. Well guess what? It was the what the guide had told us to look for. The plane circled at tree level over the camp then down to south side where they were. He circled them twice then headed back my way and flew just south of me then headed due south. They ended up landing and taxied to out cabin. I could hear talking and doors closing but I stayed put waiting to hear the other boat motoring back. But after a half hour or so the plane started back across lake and took off. I stayed at the north end until our pre-scheduled time to return to camp. Just as I cleared the point here came the others motoring back to camp. I asked the guide if I should have gone back to the camp but he said that if they wanted us they would have taxied right up to us. So I did right. Well to find out just minutes before the plane arrived the guide and my buddy had heard movement coming into their bay thru the trees. He said no doubt the was a moose moving towards them. But after the plane circled they never heard it again. After lunch we decided to get an hour or two fishing so we could have a fish dinner. Got gear together in boat and headed out to try fishing. Didn't take long and we had a nice stringer of walleyes pull a jig with white twister tail.


----------



## kbb3358

That same evening we went back to same areas as the morning hunt. Not much of anything moving. Not used to have lack of birds on any of my prior hunts. Sunset on Echo Lake.


----------



## kbb3358

The next morning we switched spots with the guide going with me to the south end of the lake. Beautiful morning with heavy dew and some light fog on the lake.








Again same results no moose. Black flies starting to show up.


----------



## kbb3358

That afternoon we scouted the east side of the lake and found another nice place to sit that evening. Boggy flat with a creek running to the south. We with our backs to the sun. Found an old tree stand but was unsafe to climb into it. Rob our guide went with me further down the flat so we could see at least 300 yards in all directions. We setup around 5ish and Rob called hoping a bull was in the area.
















Well all we saw that night was swarms of black flies. Real nice setup but now the temperature was about 70.


----------



## kbb3358

At the river flat we hunted right to dark and headed back to the camp a late supper. Sunset over Echo Lake.


----------



## kbb3358

The next morning's plan was to sit out on the river flat again but heavy fog came in couple of hours before day break so we had a big breakfast. The fog lifted after 10am so we decided to explore the creek system to the east of the lake in the freighter canoe. Hunting out of the canoe was a risky option but that was the only way we could reach the local river.








This type of hunting have to be lucky enough to have moose step out of brush to get a shot. Guide had us looking beyond brush into the trees for moose. He stated that they will let you paddle right. Sometimes they will step out to see what is going by on the river. So with motor running guns were cased and unloaded. Once motor was off we had one gun ready all the time. Once the fog cleared the sun showed itself and again we were over dressed.








We spent most of the day floating that river and getting back upstream on the creek. Had to clear weeds off of the prop several times and broke a shear pin on a beaver dam. Found out the there were no extra shear pins on the motor so we made one out of a chain link that held motor on canoe. No moose spotted but what a wild area this is. Later that day in the evening Josh and I went fishing. As you can tell it was very warm. Shorts and tee shirts were the ticket.


----------



## kbb3358

Our last day dawned like the day before with heavy fog. After a great breakfast again we went out fishing Couple more eyes that we kept on the stringer just in case we would run out of food. Rob said he enough food to last until Monday that's two days later then we were scheduled to fly out. That night we hunted the river flat again, Rob pulled out all his tricks to call out a moose for us (I have video that shows him calling and raking the trees) but too large to attach. Again only thing we saw was another swarm of black flies. Got back to camp after dark and had a great steak dinner. We are scheduled to fly out about 11am tomorrow (Saturday).
Woke up Saturday morning to very cloudy and low ceiling. Packed up all our gear and put out side near dock. Had a great breakfast and sat on deck waiting for the plane. Around 11am weather started closing in but still looking for our plane. Afternoon nothing was coming our way so Josh and I went out fishing just to waste some time. Soon after we went out the rain moved in and we figured on flying today but phone call to base camp we were told to be ready anytime. They might be able to get to us in late afternoon. Well that meant no hunting so we sat around BSing to dark. Woke up early Sunday morning and weather wasn't any better then Saturday but we had to be ready to go. We were scheduled to be first flight this morning but another phone call to the base told us that they were socked in and they told us to call back at 2:30 for further update. All day we could hear and see planes but none were landing on our lake. So we went back out fishing to make sure we had some food just in case. We caught a couple more walleyes and put them on the stringer. At this point we were making plans to hunt the evening. At 3:30 Rob called the base camp again to see what the plan was and they told him that the plane was 20 minutes out to pick us up. We scrambled to get our gear packed and put on the dock. Within the 20 minutes we could hear then see the plane to pick us up. He landed then 4 guys got out of the plane and we helped them unload. We loaded up and were off headed back to the base camp. Flight back was uneventful but the scenery was outstanding. We landed at 4:30 and said our goodbyes and headed south. Left approx. 5:45pm and arrived at my house at 4:30am. Both of us were scheduled to work on Monday. Josh was scheduled to drive to Kentucky for an install on Tuesday morning.


----------



## kbb3358

Trip recap: All in all a great trip even though we didn't see any moose. Company, guide and food was fantastic. Lessons learned: Plan a couple more days off just in case, bring less gear, soft gun case and don't forget fishing gear in vehicle. We plan to do another trip but maybe a drive in or bike in so that you don't worry about the weather. Rob our guide does several bike in trips with another outfitter so we will look at that for next trip.


----------



## cmueller302

Thanks for posting


----------

